# old aquarium repurposed?



## releasethebeast (Oct 26, 2009)

I have an old aquarium and am no longer fishkepping. Wanted to get a guinea pig but read specifically not to put them in glass cause of air. Is this true for all small animals? It's a 26 gallon tank. More vertical than horizantal. Was thinking perhaps a hamster or gerbil...
Thanks


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi..

I never herd of Ginnys kept fish tank but gerbils & hamsters & mice yeah 
i am sure other memebers will let you know


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

gerbils like to burrow so a deep tank half filled with substrate would be cool!
also, mice can be kept in tanks, probably hammies too.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I wouldnt keep a guinea pig in a tank it would be to small. Hammies and mice gerbils etc should be fine but you must make sure they wont overheat etc as the glass will get hot if in a window or near a radiator it is also worth having a meshed top as this would allow air flow. You dont want them getting to hot and sweaty.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Tanks are fabulous for gerbils, i wouldn't recommend anything else for them


----------

